# EGO S2 Nets



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen these nets advertised but don't know anyone around here that has one. Any of you or a friend have one? Please let me know what you think of them. Looks like the cats meow. The one I have in my boat takes up to much room even when its collapsed!!! And no, I don't want to hear, just get a smaller net either.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

My dad and I each have one. I first used mine when shore fishing, and it got some sand or dirt in the sliding parts, so now it is not as smooth when extending it. Other than that it is a pretty nifty net, and would only recommend it for fishing in a boat.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Got mine today!!! Pretty cool deal!!! Really like the compact size for the size of it for the boat!!! :thumb: If your handle happens to break, mine hasen't though, you can pickup the same one at Wally World in the paint section. Just a heads up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have one and like it but it isn't "dipped" and an have an issue with cranks.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Chris Hustad said:


> I have one and like it but it isn't "dipped" and an have an issue with cranks.


Fill me in Chris! I haven't used mine long enough to have problems with it yet. What should I be worried about?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

small holes + cranks = pain to deal with at times.

I have the rubber net with large holes and I have had no problems with cranks


----------

